

Apple.com's subtle redesign - zacharyvoase
http://apple.com/

======
zdw
Looks like a huge performance boost as well - the pages appear to load much
more quickly. The search box expansion on focus is quite nice as well.

This of course could be a perceptual thing - the new animations add a dynamic
movement to the site, which might effect how I perceive this.

------
ecaroth
Their subtle redesign is not so subtly broken on my android browser.

~~~
pohl
How do you know it's not the browser?

~~~
pan69
Because it works in IE6.

~~~
pohl
That probably isn't a valid test. Sites tend to special-case for ie6. Your
browser is probably expected to correctly implement modern features.

